# Insurance and towbars ...



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi,

Not sure if you can offer any help or advice but .....

I'm looking at the new Fiesta ST and it doesn't appear to have a towing weight listed, i know towbars will fit because the Zetec S can have one fitted. I don't intend to tow with the car but would want to fit a towbar mounted bike carrier as i feel these are safer than those that hang off the boot or roof bars which are noisy and i risk damaging the roof when putting the bikes on.

Obviously i'd check with my current insurer but just wondered if they usually say no or if they make exceptions/think about it.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Regarding the ST's, you're not supposed to tow with them. My mate has a mk7 (iirc) fiesta ST and he said they don't do a kit for it as you're allowed to tow with them - all other trim levels I.e. ghia, titanium, zetec, zetec s etc you can. 

I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) its the same for the mondeo ST but I'd imagine people have fitted a tow bar to them anyway. 

Some insurers see it as a modification, best to check online to see what modifications are allowed and failing that, give them a call and say you're looking to maybe put one on.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah i know by lack of towing weight means Ford haven't type approved the car for towing, i know one will physically fit, its just the issue around the insurance, as far as i can see none of the ST/RS range have been type approved for a towbar.


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

I think that it might be a problem if it is not officially approved but if you don't ask you don't get.

Depends on how keen you are on having that type of towbar on that car. You just need to avoid giving them a chance to invalidate your insurance should you ever need to claim on it.

You can try with a dummy insurance quote for alternative insurance providers to see if they accept the alteration.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would guess that insurance search engines wouldn't be capable of distinguishing between a car that is type approved and one that is not. I'd rather have the towbar mounted rack as they are safer and do less damage, the ones that hang on the boot never look safe and the roof mounted ones make too much noise, I can have the tow bar mounted rack on in 30 seconds, I bet set of roof bars would take 5 minutes, in the summer we go around Rutland water 4 times a week.


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a towbar mounted Thule carrier. I have changed cars so need to get a towbar fitted to the new one.

They are so much easier to use as you say


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah the bikes fit better, you can secure them better and you don't have lift them up onto the roof, the lights can be seen properly too.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I cant help with your insurance question, but if your looking for a tow ball mounted bike rack then Maxxraxx bike carriers are very good, I use one myself.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've got a witter zx200 in the garage, I used it on the old 206


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 on the zx200, cracking rack for the money


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking at the ZX404 solid kit....


----------

